# Overnight stop between Gandia and Oliva, Costa Blanca.



## TheNomad (Aug 12, 2013)

Some people are already aware that a new, privately run "Aire" called "Camper Park KM Zero"recently opened just off the N332 road between Gandia and Oliva, on the Costa Blanca, Spain.

As you drive south on the N332 from Gandia, it's off to the right, about 100 metres up a side road, in an industrial estate, (about 1 mile north of Oliva, and maybe 5 miles south of Gandia)....just look out for the usual motorhome aire signs.

As we live locally and I happened to be driving past today, I popped in to have look.

Large flat, completely tarmac site, spaces look generous and certainly room for RV's as well as "normal" motorhomes. Think very large car-park and you've got the idea.

Fully walled and fenced in site. 
Nice shower/toliet/washing/washing machines and tumble dryer block in the middle of the site. 
Loads of hookup point all round the edges.
All looks spotlessly clean and neat.
No problems with getting the chairs and tables etc out.
The site has wifi included in the prices.
Views are non-existent - the site has got industrial buildings/warehouses all round it - but it's new, facilities are modern, and it's completely secure too.
For anything longer than an overnight stop, you'd need own transport to get to anywhere of interest - Oliva town centre is about 2 mile south, and beaches are maybe 1 mile away through campo (countryside). But he does bicycle rental for €8 per day if you want it.
Washing machine is €3 per load. Tumble dryer is €3 per go.

Chap running it is very friendly and helpful indeed...(but we spoke in Spanish and I forgot to ask if he speaks English).

About 10 MH's there today - a mix of Brits, Germans, French etc., including a couple of big RV's
The site could take maybe 50 MH's or more.

He said their normal rates are 12 euros per night for a MH and tow people, which includes EHU, wifi, fresh water fillup, hot showers, and grey and black water dumping. 
There's a discount for longer stays...(4 nights or more?), but I forgot what he said those longer-stay prices were - and I don't think most people would use it for more than an overnight stopover on their way south/north.

But at the moment, he's doing a special winter offer, which he said was running at least until the end of the year, and may well be extended into the early part of 2014 too:
For just parking up (including everything EXCEPT electric hookup) it's only €6 per night. If you want EHU, that's €3 on top (ie €9 per night instead of the normal 12 euros)

If you are passing and just want to dump grey and black, and fill up with fresh water, he charges €3.50.

Sat nav is: 38.93874 -0.152765 (a minus sign means West)
website: www.kmzerocamperpark.com
email: [email protected]
Phone: (0034) 963 898239.

It may be useful for anyone in transit through the Costa Blanca.


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I called in back in August and think he had only recently opened by a few weeks. Did post up and put on campsite database..

Location maybe not the best between all the industrial units but ideal for an overnight and if you have bikes there looked like some nice rides in the area..... I could certainly spend a few days there...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Stayed there a few weeks back for one night. It's fine, new, clean tidy and very friendly people and good facilities. At 10m we were a little longer than the spaces and with the slides out we were a little over the marked lines at either side.

A good overnight spot on the way south and fine for exploring the town, which has some sights to see. Restaurants not far away and bread delivery in the mornings. 

Not expensive but a bit cramped and very close to the van next door although that needn't be a problem till the place was nearly full. We were unlucky as another van decided to park right tight to us so we were door to door. We spent the evening listening to their television.

For those with dogs not much facility to walk them nearby, Alan.


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

*Overnight stop between Gandia and Oliva, Costa Blanca*

We hope to head down your way later this week, from central France via the coast road past Barcelona.

Then to investigate the Delta of the Ebro initially.

Are there Spanish Aire books, like the French and Italian ones, can anyone recommend any ?

We have a Spanish 3G Sim, which we would like to activate as soon as we cross the border.
Does anyone have info on the area round Figueres, or Llanca or Roses, for example ? 
An aire or campsite or some such . . . what are Aires called in Spain?

Have not been that way for 25 years, if we go to Spain now it is to the North Coast.

Cheers and thanks in advance !

Helen


----------



## hogan (Oct 31, 2006)

*Re: Overnight stop between Gandia and Oliva, Costa Blanca*



hmh said:


> We hope to head down your way later this week, from central France via the coast road past Barcelona.
> 
> Then to investigate the Delta of the Ebro initially.
> 
> ...


Have a look here for Spanish stopovers
http://www.furgovw.org/mapa_furgoperfecto/


----------



## McGeemobile (Jun 10, 2010)

The aires in Spain are called areas and they are slowly increasing every year.
Near to Llanca there's a wine co-operative which allows you to stop free as part of the Espana Discovery scheme which may be worth you joining. It's a bit inland at a small village called Garriguella. Their wine is top quality and about 7 euro for a 5 litre container. Can thoroughly recommend it. True Spain.
I think it's also possible to park in LLanca in the car park where the weekly market takes place. Don't make the mistake we did and go into the car park near the beach via the one way system. The double parking was horrendous and we were lucky to get out by police guiding us and cafe owners moving their tables ( but nothing was said to the double parkers who caused the problem in the first place)


----------



## Scolds (Jul 26, 2010)

We stayed on a small well run campsite 7 km south of Oliva called Los Patos Camping. It is €12 a night includes 6amp electric, hot showers etc. Washing machine costs €4. Bread van every morning visits about 9am. Kept clean and tidy, the staff are very friendly and helpful.

Best thing is it is 50m from the beach has great views of the mountains and has some fantastic bike routes for racing bikes in the hills.

You can cycle on the back roads all the was in to Déina.

The web address [url]http://www.camping-lospatos.com/en/ [/url]

If you stay a month then it is €270.

Worth visiting if only for a couple of nights. Also you can cycle Lidl only 2km away.


----------

